# CAE eating snails?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi, i purchased plants a while ago, and i guess they came with a few eggs which turned out to be alot of snail!! now, 

i few days ago i was able to count a least 30 tiny snails, but now i can barely see any, just a few largers ones, but not nearly as many as before. 

would the CAE have eaten them? 

also the CAE is starting to be aggressive towards my new fish, rainbows and panda cory's 

would a LFS, big als, be able to take him off my hands?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think CAEs eat snails. The snails could have burrowed into the gravel, or be hidden somewhere. Some might have died from coming into a new tank.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Big Al's here takes fish back if they are too big or aggressive.
CAE's can be nasty. Try SAE's- they are a lot better tempered and only bother each other.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

CAE's can in fact get quit nasty, and as adults stop eating algae and go for protein, to the point of eating fins off sleeping fish. Or chasing the fish to the point of exhaustion & stress.


----------

